# FOR SSAANNTTOO ONLY



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

ok santo heres the start, its rough but it will be refined later on


----------



## Arishipshape (Dec 30, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> ok santo heres the start, its rough but it will be refined later on
> View attachment 97463


Greetings, fellow noob! I highly recommend utilizing the DM feature for things you only want to send to one member. Have a good day!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

?


----------



## Arishipshape (Dec 30, 2020)

To the right of your name in the top right corner, there should be a mail insignia. Click it and select “start a new conversation” and put in Ssaannttoo’s username. Then you can send them messages directly.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

did that, but I cant send images and they are files from my computer which i for some reason cant send it


----------



## Arishipshape (Dec 30, 2020)

Try linking the image via its media URL.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

how? again I used a paint software for that


----------



## Arishipshape (Dec 30, 2020)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/attachments/untitled-png.97463/
		


Open an image in a new tab and copy the link.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

ok


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 31, 2020)

l


----------

